# Unfortunately (it happened)



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to know if there are other expression else*bohužel* and *nešt'astně* to talk about not nice events that happened. 
For example, at the end of the movie _Kolja_ I noticed that Czech people start to shout *Rádo se stálo* when the government changes and so on. The subtitle in Portuguese* was finalmente (at last). So I was imagining if something expected or not happened, I could say Nerádo se stálo or any similar idiom. 


Děkuju moc za pomoc

Na shledanou.:

*I guess that the Portuguese subtitles was based on the English one, not on the original in Czech.


----------



## winpoj

"Rádo se stalo" or "není zač" is used to answer someone when they thank you - nothing to do with "at last".

As for the expressions you are looking for - could you provide some example sentences? Otherwise it's hard to identify what you have in mind.


----------



## Jana337

I wouldn't use *nešťastně *in such a situation at all. It is a qualifying adverb (*jsem nešťastně zamilovaný*) or an adverb in general (*tvářil se nešťastně*). If you want other expressions, the only one I can recall now is *škoda *(*pity*). You cannot put it inside a sentence, unlike *bohužel *(*unfortunately*). You might have confused *nešťastně *a *naneštěstí*. *Naneštěstí *is almost like *bohužel*, just less frequent.

The subtitle, while capturing the mood of the crowd, is not very precise for reasons that will hopefully become clear soon: *Rádo se stalo* means *you are welcome*. Unfortunately, I don't remember why they shouted it. Must have been a response to something that had just happened, and the crowd was probably sarcastic but certainly not unhappy. Quite impossible to translate literally because sarcasm does not travel well and foreign audience does not know the circumstances of the Velvet revolution so well. So they chose *finalmente*, which means that the protesters are happy that the hated totalitarian regime is collapsing.

I have never heard *nerado se stalo*. I guess it would be understood ironically (when you must help someone although you really don't want to).


----------



## slavic_one

Yes, first they shouted 'Už je to tady', and then 'Rádo se stalo'! Obviously they were happy because of the situation and they meant that it's gladly happened!


----------



## winpoj

Now I recall that the velvet crowds used to chant "rádo se stalo" when a speaker thanked them for letting pass through an ambulance fetching someone whose body had failed to endure the revolutionary emotions.


----------



## slavic_one

Could be! There were some ambulance passing!


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

As for *rádo se stalo*, I thought that the you're welcome was only one of its meanings. I cannot remember if the movie also shows *Už je to tady*, but for sure *Rádo se stalo*. Thank you for making it clear to me.

About *škoda: *may I make senteces like this* To je **škoda *or* Bylo to **škoda ? 


*Děkuju vám ještě jednou 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

Tagarela said:


> About *škoda: *may I make senteces like this* To je **škoda *or* Bylo/byla (you can hear both but I'd prefer the latter) to **škoda?
> 
> *


Yes.


----------

